# Another new member saying Hi



## kbald (May 5, 2019)

Hi all. I am new here but will hopefully soon be an owner of a MK1 225 coupe. I am a Porsche 911 and range rover owner currently and am members of forums for these cars but have always wanted a TT so just need to sell the wife's car to make room for the new TT. From the looks of it there is masses of reading to do on here to keep me busy in the meantime though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Welcome. You'll love a mk1 audi tt

Sit back,relax and have fun

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbald (May 5, 2019)

Thanks all. Will be reading through to get an idea of what to look for when buying as I want to get a good one but don't mind getting the spanners out if needed. Thanks for the suggestions so far though of what to look for.

On a separate note is there a way to get notifications of replies to posts and topics etc?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kbald said:


> On a separate note is there a way to get notifications of replies to posts and topics etc?


Hi, I just checked & you should get notification of PM & post replies.
For full access to PM & Market Place info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## kbald (May 5, 2019)

Thanks. I don't seem to get the replies notification for some reason. I checked the setting in my profile. Thanks for the info re the market place etc as well.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------

